# Tragedy In Connecticut



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

What a tremendous tragedy. My heart aches for the victims of this selfless act.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23382617&ni...ead-in-conn-school-shooting-&s_cid=featured-1


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So sad. I don't even know what to say. Wow.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

...we too are at a complete loss for words. Our deepest and most sincere thoughts and prayers go out to all impacted by such incomprehensible evil ...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Prayers sent.God bless and help them through this terrible ordeal.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

What a coward! May he burn in hell.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

+1,000 to that Martymc.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

My prayers go out to those who lost there lives and loved ones, and may the shooter rot! in hell!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

There is not a place in He!! hot enough to send this coward.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loss of words. Makes me sick. Prayers to everyone effected by this act. The Devil is real.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is so sad, solved nothing, but left only pain. Senseless, absolutely senseless


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Because I am a school teacher, this story really walloped me emotionally. I guess everyone feels hurt and sad about it...I just can't wrap my head around it at all. I weep with every story I read and watch. My heart is broken right now. 

I am a middle school teacher who completed an administrative internship in an elementary last year. There is something so special and wonderful about a school full of little elementary kids. There is just a joy and happiness in the building every day. I have never had more fun in my life than I had last year, interacting with all those little kids. I got to laugh every day at all the funny things the kids said and did. I witnessed the miracles that those younger grades' teachers perform as they teach small children to read and understand numbers. My faith in humanity was restored as I watched mothers and retirees volunteer hours in the school's reading and tutoring program. Just everything that happens in an elementary school is a treasure. I know people around here get wrapped up in what a sacred place their temples are and I would never demean that, but to me the elementary school is much more sacred than any house of worship. Suffer the little children to come unto me...I don't know how someone could violate that in this way.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing more beautiful ever created than the mind of a child


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

This one hits close to home for me. My fiance is a 1st grade teacher, I don't even want to imagine something like that happening at her school. My heart goes out to the families of those who lost their children in this horrible tragedy.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Very heart wrenching. I have two precious daughters within the same age group and cannot even imagine what the parents are going through right now. May God grant them the strength and comfort to get through this...

And shame on those who are turning this into a personnal political agenda. Dang them!!!!


----------

